# Know Your Temps : Toni Plutonij



## TrolleyDave (Oct 11, 2010)

KYT Info said:
			
		

> *Know Your Temps Info*
> 
> *For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:*
> 
> ...





Spoiler



[titlerevious sessions!]
Edgedancer
benbop1992
Guild McCommunist
dudeonline
Arctic
ifish
Urza
mezut360
A Gay Little Cat Boy
Rockstar
mrfatso
SoulSnatcher
Hop2089
Orc
basher11
Sonicslasher
Vidboy10
tinymonkeyt
Gordinio
Antoligy
BoxShot
dinofan01
Maz7006
Spikey
lolzed
prowler_
Gore
pitman
R2DJ
Domination
JackDeeEss
luke_c
ProtoKun7
emigre
DieForIt
Ellie
Slyakin
TDWP FTW
jurassicplayer
Infinite Zero
azure0wind
iPikachu
Cyan
Vulpes Abnocto
Ireland 1
MegaAce™
shaffaaf27
bnwchbammer
Scott-105
Law
danny600kill
distorted.frequency
geoflcl
Nottulys
Demonbart
damysteryman
naglaro00
Dark Langin
Crazzy1
pichon64
xMekux
[M]artin
RoxasisSora





Spoiler: Upcoming sessions!




phoenixgoddess27
TrolleyDave
Minox_IX



In the spotlight this session is : *Toni Plutonij
*


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How are you?
Do you know The Cat Boy?
How many fingers am I holding up?
Where am I?
Who am I?
Do you like my new avatar and signature?
M3 or Acekard?
Angry Bear Cavalry or Pyramid head with a gun?
Do you believe in the flying spaghetti monster?
me or you?
Linux, Mac, or Linux?
Or possibly BSD?
What is your favorite game of all time?


----------



## iFish (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi toni

Plan to get any more tattoos?

You think when you're 80 you will regret getting them?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you know who I am?
If so, what is your opinion?

Is the cake a lie?
Have you made the correct party escort submission position decision?

Is the answer to the question below yes?
Is the answer to the above question no?
Are the above two questions attempting to create a paradox?

Why so serious?
Derp?

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?
What happens when an unstoppable force hits an immovable object?

Is the answer to this question:
A)None of the below
B)All of the above?

?
?
:trolley:?
:toni:?
k7:?
Widdly Scuds? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are 10 types of people. List both.

Classy?
Veho?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 11, 2010)

Apple or Orange?
Have you tried Poutine?
Are you hungry right now?
GBAtemp is awesome, amiright?
Do you own Fallout 3? If so, do you like it?
Zero-Suit Samus or Lara Croft?
Kotaku or Destructoid?
Do you read Naruto?
Have you played Transformice?
Do I ask too many questions?

What is the answer to the question below?
What is the answer to the question above?

Should I leave Canada (vacation)?
Any suggestions on where to go for a vacation?
Do you plan on visiting Canada?
Canada > Croatia?

Do you like horses?
Do you like cats?
On a scale of 1-10, how similar is Veho and a goat?

Do you know what a loonie is?
A toonie?

What consoles do you own?
Handhelds?
Do you enjoy being a staff member?
How is the exclusive 'Staff Area' forum?

Where are the pics you promised?!
Why Toni Plutonij?
Still radioactive?
Do you like nuggets?
Gold or Chicken? 

Have you ever watched the show Better Off Ted?
Have you ever played the game, Minecraft?
Are you hungry right now?
Are you interested in the Nintendo 3DS?
Nintendo, Sony or Microsoft for videogames?
Nintendo or Sega?

Lovely Plutonij.


----------



## haflore (Oct 11, 2010)

How have you been recently?
What do you think of me?
What is your opinion of the Pokemon series?
What was your first video game?
Naruto or Dragonball?
Which way is up?
Big Boss or The Boss?
Blue, Red, or Green?
What is your favourite book at the moment?
Favourite movie at the moment?
Favourite Video Game at the moment?
Do you fear the Night Mares?
What is your favourite flavour of Jello?
Comics or Manga?
Phoenix or Edgeworth?
Day or Night?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Hey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Hi toni
> 
> Plan to get any more tattoos?
> 
> You think when you're 80 you will regret getting them?


Hey liteshark

Yeah, I plan to cover most of my body..I'd cover it fully (with exception of parts of head and palms) however, girlfriend is against it..so I'll go as far as I will be allowed.

I know I won't, I'm pretty sure I won't give a damn how I look if I manage to survive till then!


----------



## Danny600kill (Oct 11, 2010)

Will you sex me up?
How's things?
Thoughts on me?
Do you believe in life beyond earth?
( If yes to above you are crazy, if no then why not? there is a 1 in 1 chance there is other life ? )
My bed or yours
Do you love me emotionally?
Do you love me sexually

That is all .... or is it?

D, 6 or K ?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Do you know who I am?
> *How could I not know?!*
> If so, what is your opinion?
> *Only positive. Never seen you post anything I disliked. Your posts are usually either constructive/helpful or entertaining..*
> ...


----------



## xist (Oct 11, 2010)

And Out Come the Wolves, Energy, London Calling, The Shape of Punk to Come and My War. Someone gives you an MP3 player with those albums pre-loaded - What order do you listen to them in and do any get deleted/ignored?

How easy is it for you to restyle or remove your hair?

What is your favourite material?

Which festival would you most like to attend? (anywhere in the world)

Which gig, past or present would you most like to have been present at, and if none spring to mind which is the best you've been to?

Have you ever been near a Geiger counter?


----------



## iFish (Oct 11, 2010)

What phone do you have?

iOS > Android?

Dogs or Cats?

I remember we met a year ago this month.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Apple or Orange?
> *Orange..tho I like both.*
> Have you tried Poutine?
> *Nope, not ever..tho it looks tasty.*
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> How have you been recently?
> *Recently, very very good..great actually..extremely busy, but that's OK..right now (last few hours) I'm a bit of a mess..so I'm using this KYT as a distraction.*
> What do you think of me?
> *Positive opinion, very similar to the one I have of ProtoKun7, tho you're a bit less active. Still, valuable addition to temp! Wouldn't like to see you go!*
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Oct 11, 2010)

Favorite way to cook chicken?
Favorite way to eat chicken other people cooked?
Favorite non-chicken breast size?
What's your half-life?
It's cold, cuddle up or turn on the heat?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> Will you sex me up?
> *Hmmmm...I don't know..what if I feel like sexing you down?*
> How's things?
> *Pretty stationary..unless I start to move em around!*
> ...


----------



## basher11 (Oct 11, 2010)

1.hi
2. im not well known here?
3. favorite type of car?
4. favorite type of movie?
5. your too cool
6. cardboard box or plastic bin?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> And Out Come the Wolves, Energy, London Calling, The Shape of Punk to Come and My War. Someone gives you an MP3 player with those albums pre-loaded - What order do you listen to them in and do any get deleted/ignored?
> *
> Hmm, I'll admit right away, I had to google "The Shape of Punk to Come", I couldn't remember where to fit it..Haven't listened to it before. But, let's go and make a list..
> First off, Energy, no doubt. Op Ivy is one of my favorite bands, with such a raw and simple music, yet such a strong message, I always have a special kind of feeling inside when I listen to them. Sound System is.....I don't know.....in top 10 songs ever written!
> ...



Wow, this is a great set of questions!


----------



## iFish (Oct 11, 2010)

Just a simple question.

Why don't you answer questions in bunches?

Why each separately?

It would be more cost efficient to do many in one shot.

Agree?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> What phone do you have?
> 
> iOS > Android?
> 
> ...


It's Nokia N73..I've found it on a concert..been standing and jumping on it for more then a hour..It had messed up screen and broken joystick..however, it also had screen protector, what a luck, eh.....and joystick was fixed..
I'm not big on mobile phones..I don't care what is it, as long as it can call and send messages..
However, for my next one (when this one totally dies) I'll probably get something with a huge screen for navigation..that's something I'd like to have..
Probably HTC.

I actually don't know..I have Symbian, and I don't fully use that one either.. :S

That's cool..I don't remember what I had for launch few days ago, or what have I watched..


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 11, 2010)

Hmm...

What do you like most with GbaTemp?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Favorite way to cook chicken?
> *I don't cook :$ ..but I mostly like to eat Roast Chicken..is that the right term?*
> Favorite way to eat chicken other people cooked?
> *Roast Chicken I believe..*
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> 1.hi
> 2. im not well known here?
> 3. favorite type of car?
> 4. favorite type of movie?
> ...


1. Hello!
2. With such postcount, it's hard to be "not well known" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. Erm, it would be oldschool muscle cars, but European take on it..Ford Capri MK1, Ford Taunus GT, Opel Rekord C Coupe or even Opel Kadett C Coupe..
4. Well, I love Horrors, Action Movies, Comedies and Trash (B) style movies of these genres.
5. I wouldn't say that. I'm OK I guess.
6. Plastic Bin..a bit more safer, it's harder that's for sure.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Just a simple question.
> 
> Why don't you answer questions in bunches?
> 
> ...


It's a bit hard and confusing for me to answer one at the time, as posts are pretty big, lots of letters, so I get lost in it all..With writing answers in quotes and bolding them, it gets even more confusing, so i simply prefer it like this.

If I feel like it..I can simply merge my posts, and have it "cleaned up" however, I believe this is neater, and easier to read.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> What do you like most with GbaTemp?


At first, it was all the info it provided, all the Nintendo stuff I learned here, but with time, interest kinda changed, and what holds me here is community..or to be more precise, few friends I've met here, and my "obligation" that comes with staff position. I enjoy helping out, and moderating forums, so it's convenient!


----------



## Scott-105 (Oct 11, 2010)

'Sup?

Know me?

If so, like me?

Me > ifish?

Like Pokenoobs?


----------



## iFish (Oct 11, 2010)

I guess I see your point.

Sorry if i annoyed you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last set of questions.

Super Mario Sunshine or Galaxy?

Best pokemon spin-off?

When is your next sexy photo shoot?


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 11, 2010)

How are you?
What do you get up to apart from moderating the temp?
Opinion of the new avatar trend?
Want to visit Australia?
Will you?


----------



## lolzed (Oct 11, 2010)

Opinion of Philippines?
Hugs?
Kisses?
Describe Justin Bieber.
How did you come to 'Temp?
Do you know me?
Do I know you?
Fave smiley?
May I haz canz be modz?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Oct 11, 2010)

Toni!
Been waiting for this moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Feel the pain of my questions! >_<


Are you glad to be back?
Are you a bit happy I'm no longer giving you updates like a reporter? XD
How's the girlfriend?
Are you ready to give in and give her to me?
Or do I have to ninja you and steal her away? -_-
When are you free for another group session on msn?
Do you think Dave's an old man or is he a spring chicken with more years left in him?
Is Veho one of the sexiest men on the temp?
Do you agree, he needs to contain all of that sexy? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Is life less hectic now?

Will you be... "surprising" us with new pictures soon?
What's your favorite alcoholic drink?
How much can you drink until you feel a buzz?
How much until you can call yourself drunk?
When's the next drink fest?
Am I invited? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What's up with your hairstyles?
What's the next one?
Do you plan on participating on the next KYT for some unknown reason? (I'm next X_X)
Are you happy to be swamped with so many questions? XD
Are you expecting more from me?
To drink or not to drink?


----------



## scrtmstr (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi toni!
how are you right now?
Do you know me?
Do you mind me coming over to croatia?
Did you steal some nuclear stuff out of a Dutch powerplant?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Your best tattoo?
What country do you really want to visit?
What GBAtemp member do you want to meet IRL?

that's all


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 11, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's how the meme is presented.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> 'Sup?
> *Just chillin'.*
> Know me?
> *Yeah, know you!*
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> I guess I see your point.
> 
> Sorry if i annoyed you
> 
> ...


Still not annoyed..

I don't own Wii, never played Sunshine nor Galaxy.

I don't watch Pokemons, nor spinoffs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very very very soon....when exactly, it's just matter of moment I catch to do some shooting!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> How are you?
> *A bit better then yesterday..still, not my best.*
> What do you get up to apart from moderating the temp?
> *Life, really..movies, guitar.........etc. usual entertaining stuff..*
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> Opinion of Philippines?
> *I don't form "global" opinion on nations etc. If I like the person, I really don't mind where they come, where they live and stuff like that..I think "individual".*
> Hugs?
> *OK
> ...


----------



## Ritsuki (Oct 11, 2010)

First of all, hi !

Then, questions :

-Favourite food ?

-Any pets ?

-Favourite type of music/movie/books ?

-Do you read comics or manga ?

-Do you watch cartoons (japanese ones as well) ?

-Guns or swords ?

-Tell us something funny about you.

-Do you drink alchool, if yes, what's your favorite alchool/cocktail ?

-The most important place in your home.

-How do you imagine you in 20 years ?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Toni!
> *PG27!*
> Been waiting for this moment
> 
> ...


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2010)

Soooo..... coffee?


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Toni.

Why does your name make me hungry for pizza?

I was going to ask a wall of questions like everyone else... 

...but now I am distracted by pizza.

BBL pizza.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> Hi toni!
> *Hey scrtmstr!*
> how are you right now?
> *Quite fine.....there were better times, but I remember worst as well
> ...


I don't fallow memes..I start them


----------



## iFish (Oct 11, 2010)

I liked, I wanna ask more questions.

So....Thoughts on me (honestly)

Coke or Pepsi?

Thoughts on people who say "u" rather than "you"?

What flashcart do you have?

Thoughts on Justin Bieber?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> First of all, hi !
> *Second after first, hi!*
> Then, questions :
> *..and answers..*
> ...


Ewwwww....it makes you grow a tail..and who needs two tails, right?

Maybe..juice? Or, what the heck..vodka?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Hi Toni.
> *Hey Martin!*
> Why does your name make me hungry for pizza?
> ...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 11, 2010)

If you could, would you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What style of music do you listen to?
Can I ask more questions?
What do you watch on TV?
What's on TV now?
Why does everyone still think Dane Cook is funny?
How can can anyone think that?
Should I ask more questions about you?
Can I ask more questions about you?
Who styles your hair?
What happened to your original signature?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 11, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> I liked, I wanna ask more questions.
> 
> So....Thoughts on me (honestly)
> *I hate these questions..I don't actually have thoughts on every temper here..I just come here to have a good time, not psychoanalyze!
> ...


----------



## Veho (Oct 11, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Maybe..juice? Or, what the heck..vodka?Gin.
> 
> QUOTE(Toni Plutonij @ Oct 11 2010, 10:23 PM) *we don't have manga here.*


_Liesssss... _It's expensive, though.


----------



## iFish (Oct 11, 2010)

If you had an offer for the new samsung galaxy tablet (android) or iPad which would you choose?

Why did i leave out the blackberry playbook?

You plan to play Sonic 4?

What is the oldest game you own?

Can you speak english? or only read and type it?

Is it rude to ask to go to somebodys house for dinner when they're your parnets best friend and you have no food in the house?

Should that person feel bad?


----------



## NeSchn (Oct 12, 2010)

You're a pimp.

Why are you such a pimp?


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 12, 2010)

No replies on my other questions?


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 12, 2010)

Hiya, Toni!

How've ya been? (Generic "Hi , how are you?" question #1,755,638)
Do you like cartoons?
What do your interests include?

What's one thing you're really looking forward to?
What's one thing you're totally dreading? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is your "Game of the Now"?
What is your "Movie of the Now"?

What is your "Game of the Forever"?
What is your "Movie of the Forever"?

What's one thing you just can't identify with when it comes to today's society?
In contrast, what's one thing you wholeheartedly embrace about today's society? 

Thanks for your time!

Bonus:


Spoiler



Did you know I am one of your many secret admirers?


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi!

How radioactive are you?

Do you love me?

...Do you... love... HATSU?!?!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 12, 2010)

Have you even been to Slovenia?
Have you ever met Slavoj Zizek?
Why do Balkan girls like to party like nobody like nobody?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> If you could, would you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I meant widely available..I know about "Stripovi 2" comic book store, however, but manga is way overpriced!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> If you had an offer for the new samsung galaxy tablet (android) or iPad which would you choose?
> *I believe I'd go for Samsung Galaxy tablet....even tho I know nothing about tablets..I know that I don't like Apple all that much (I do own iPod Classic)*
> Why did i leave out the blackberry playbook?
> *I have absolutely NO idea!*
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2010)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> You're a pimp.
> *Why, thank you very much NeSchn! I appreciate it!*
> Why are you such a pimp?
> *I guess it's natural..it comes with the good looks
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> No replies on my other questions?


It takes time to properly answer all..besides I was at work..so I couldn't do it all right away!


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, I meant widely available..I know about "Stripovi 2" comic book store, however, but manga is way overpriced!


Algoritam has a manga section, and Algoritam is pretty much everywhere... 
(It's still expensive, though  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's not "overpriced", those are regular prices for English releases, like what you'd pay on Amazon, but that's still a lot of moneyz. Well, I guess you could say manga in English on the whole is overpriced... Manga is an expensive sport 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Meh, there's always piracy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *) 


*_We do not condone piracy of any kind, shape, form, ever. Support the artists by buying the manga. But buy the Japanese releases, they're waaay cheaper._


----------



## rockstar99 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey Toni!
Sup?
Favorite Game?
Song?
Movie?
Currently playing?
Are you planning to get a 3DS on launch?
Kingdom Hearts or Final Fantasy?
Sonic or Mario?
You watch football?
Favorite sport?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2010)

geoflcl said:
			
		

> Hiya, Toni!
> *Hello there, looking fine today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Hi!
> *Hello!*
> How radioactive are you?
> *Pretty Very Much!
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Have you even been to Slovenia?
> *I've been to Ljubljana coupe of times..One of the best gigs I ever attended in my life was there.*
> Have you ever met Slavoj Zizek?
> *Nope, never..I dislike politics and everything related to it, very much!*
> ...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, aren't you a smartass!!
....
Give me Alan Ford, Zagor or Dylan Dog, and I'll be happy..


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 12, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Hey Toni!
> *Hey Rockstar!*
> Sup?
> *Sdown?!*
> ...


----------



## Veho (Oct 12, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Well, aren't you a smartass!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Am I right in thinking that you and Veho haven't met?
If so, do you intend to some day?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry folks but this session's over now.  Cheers for taking part Toni mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll let your good self re-open/close the thread if you want to answer PK's last couple of questions.

Next session : http://gbatemp.net/t259808-know-your-temps-phoenixgoddess27


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 14, 2010)

How the heck did I miss this!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Isn't it nice to be able to reopen a thread just to mess around with it a bit? 
May I dress up as you for Halloween? 
Since I almost never see you use either; which is better? IRC or shoutbox?


_I reserve the privilege to re-re-open this thread when I come up with better questions. _


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 14, 2010)

Did Vulpes just abuse his mod powers?
Did I just follow in his footsteps?
Who would win in a fight, Fozzie the Bear or Baloo the Bear?
Hong Kong Phooey or Underdog?
Jack Nicholson or Heath Ledger?
Did you see Terminator Salvation?
Seen any good horror films recently? (If you haven't seen The Children you should definitely check it out)
Did you know that earlier on I merged 2 completely seperate peoples posts together and accused _Chaz_ of double posting because of the avatar fad?
Does that mean that I'm going slightly senile?
Read any good books lately? (Last time I asked you this it led to me reading the very excellent Mister B Gone so I'm hoping to achieve another success! lol)
John Lydon advertises butter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No question there, just had to rant about it!
When are you and the Mrs coming over to the UK for a holiday so we can all hang out?
Any chance you could time it with Vulpes and PG's visit? (They don't know they're coming yet, but that's neither here nor there)
Watched any good TV shows lately?
Did you see This Is England '86?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 8, 2012)

*NOW CHECK OUT THIS BUMP AND POWER ABUSING!!* 





ProtoKun7 said:


> Am I right in thinking that you and Veho haven't met?
> *You're wrong, we've met. Veho saw me in public transport, and came to me and introduced. Funny thing is, we've met while he was on his way to buy GB Micro.*
> If so, do you intend to some day?
> *I would actually like to get togeher with him at some point, and meet a bit better, maybe play a round or two of Mario Kart or somethin like that*





Vulpes Abnocto said:


> How the heck did I miss this!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TrolleyDave said:


> Did Vulpes just abuse his mod powers?
> *.>*
> *NO I DIDN'T....oh, you asked about Vulpes, ya, of course he did, he posted after thread was closed....clearly, mad with power, abuser!!*
> Did I just follow in his footsteps?
> ...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 8, 2012)

Toni Plutonij said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > May I dress up as you for Halloween?
> > *You'd have to lose a bit of weight buddy, but if you can, you're allowed. You really think I look scary enought to be a good Halloween mask?*



*laughing my fat ass off* 
Best Answer Ever.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 8, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> > Vulpes Abnocto said:
> ...



Made me feel all warm up inside


----------

